# Disabled/chrolically ill parents (and parents to be)



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi!

I had a thread going for disabled and chronically ill parents but I can't find it!

Anyway I would love to catch up with the people from that thread and see if there are anymore disabled or chronically ill parents out there want to join us.

Momtodakota, illionsgranny, musiclovinglife (apologis if I've got your usenames wrong). How r u? hope u have time to come and catch up.

I've been off line for a while as dh is back in hospital. His tumor has regrown so he's now paralised from the chest down. He's back in hospital to learn how to manage his bowls and bladder and get lots of physio for new wheelchair tricks and transfers. So anyway it's been a pretty hard time for me with hospital visits and job aplications.

The good news is: I got a new job I wanted!
dh is being really postive about going for help with having kids!
In fact dh is taking the whole hosptial thing really well.

So hoping some others will want to stop by and chat about challenges of pareting (or conceiving) with disability and/or chronic illness or life in gernal.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi, I am not disabled but my husband is (MS) and I wanted to sub to this so I can pick up advice for him if I see it here.


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi frountirepshy

I'm glad you replyied we've gone very quite here!

I'm not disabled myself but my husband is paraplegic.

What kind of tips were you hoping for? I'm afraid I can't offer much advise on parenting with a disability as we havin't even got there yet! and given 18 month NSH waiting list I'm guessing I won't for a while. But I'll help if their is anyhting I can.


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi thought this might be useful:

http://www.dppi.org.uk/

they have loads of info on pareitng with all sorts of disabilites.

And their logo had a baby breatfeeding in the D!


----------



## musiclovinglife (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Silverbird! They moved the thread to the Health and Healing folder...

Sorry to hear about your DH being in the hospital, how is he doing now? Congrats on your new job!

Welcome, frontier!!


----------



## Silverbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks music loving life I had no idea. I've tried to restart the threat in health and healing.

frountirepshy come join us there.


----------



## ~~Sarah~~ (Nov 3, 2010)

bump!

Anyone around?


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

I was looking for a tribe like this. I just got dx with cardiomyopathy and not only am I disabled, but my hubby has just one leg. So we are both disabled. YAY. What fun! He works and leads a full life though, she his disablity does not really get him down too much, he has a nice prothesis. I on the other hand am sick a LOT and exhausted. We have 3 month old twins, too. I am really looking for support on how to parent while sick. I am(WAS) a very active person pre heart failure, so I am just pretty down and out about my new existance.


----------

